#ubuntu-leadership 2012-04-28
<DarwinSurvivor> Does anyone know how an *admin* can flag an idea as a duplicate and then link some of the solutions to the other idea?
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm almost about to create a regular user account just so I can do the initial flagging with that account, and then do the solution merging with my admin account :(
#ubuntu-leadership 2014-04-22
<silverlion> hey there
